# real toughie to find



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Right, having a real hard time finding a song. 

Im after el bimbo by jean-marc dompierre....youtube is pointless as im after the full version.

If anyone could find it id be most gratefull 

:thumb:


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

try soulseek , i had a quick look and found a couple of tracks that might be worth downloading


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

You been watching Police Academy then?


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea, but it was my girlfriends brother that wanted it and I said I could find anything! me and my big mouth! 

Soulseak turned out to just be looped versions of the film. Thanks anyway.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

any of these any good

http://127.0.0.1:10000/search?q=el bimbo

http://www.4shared.com/mp3/NXLULM6F/jean_marc_dompierre_-_el_bimbo.html


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Im afraid not, slightly different versions of it.


----------

